# Burns Philp at Rabaul 1960



## methc (May 4, 2005)

I would be grateful if anyone can identify the Burns Philp ship berthed astern of the Soochow,China Navigation Co., at Rabaul in either 1959 or 1960. 
The biggest picture is here, 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/metch/4666113090/


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

Well things have changed in a few short years,when i was there in the mid 50s we secured a/l side a sunken wreck,well remembered by many bank line apps.

jim


----------

